# Is Gucci Marmont Camera Bag out of style?



## Athingofbeauty

Hi there, 

I bought a Gucci Marmont Camera bag in black and am torn re whether to keep it. I have the small Marmont flap in porcelain rose and love it but I definitely got on the bandwagon late. 

I've wanted the camera bag for a while as I think I'd use it a lot, but it's a big investment (even if it's not in chanel territory) and don't want to make a bad decision. 

What's your thoughts?


----------



## anonnet

I don't think it's out of style, but in my opinion too many people have it... If you don't care about that, then I don't see a reason why you wouldn't keep it. I saw them a lot on sale recently, hope you didn't purchase it for the full price.


----------



## jaskg144

anonnet said:


> I don't think it's out of style, but in my opinion too many people have it... If you don't care about that, then I don't see a reason why you wouldn't keep it. I saw them a lot on sale recently, hope you didn't purchase it for the full price.



Completely agree. I bought the camera bag not too long after it first came out, but now there are a lot of people with it. I still love it, but it makes me want to wear it less when a lot of people have it.


----------



## louislove29

I was actually a huge fan of this bag but with time it’s just become less attractive to me. I ended up buying a dionysus. I think the reason my mind changed is because the Marmont is super popular/played out. Also I feel like for a designer bag it looks cheap? Idk it’s all a matter of personal preference but if you’re doubting it, it’s for a reason


----------



## cathi

I love mine which I recently purchased 
It's my only Gucci and I find it comfortable and light as a crossbody bag and just the right length
I'm not concerned with anyone else's opinion just enjoying this bag so much!!!


----------



## gbbeau

I bought mine only about 4 months ago and absolutely love it. However, I do think it is starting to look outdated, as it's been everywhere for years. I feel like the design has been exhausted... a lot of the marmont line is currently discounted on SSense, which to me only proves the point.


----------



## merekat703

I love mine. It's a practical cross body and works well for me. Who cares if alot of people have it. Consider, do you like it for you or to be trendy? Big difference.


----------



## Coco.lover

It's not out of style just over saturated in my opinion.


----------



## ivette29

Hello ladies! 
Today I purchased my second Gucci bag, the Small Marmont Matelasse Camera Bag in Black. I saw plenty of review videos before deciding on the purchase. I know it’s a old bag, not so trendy anymore and that “everyone has it” , but I’m asking for anyone that owns it or owned it, how did/do you like it? Was it worth the price? Did you get any scratches on it? 
I will be ordering a bag insert to help keep its shape and protect the interior. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Tahoe10

I don’t care if it is trendy or will (or has already) go out of style. I love it and wear it all the time. I have the rose blush and have owned it for a year and half. I love it because it is soooo lightweight and comfortable, and has not shown ANY wear at all! No scratches or color transfer!!! I stuff the bag after use so it doesn’t lose its shape


----------



## jaskg144

I absolutely love mine. I remember the day I bought it, I was soooo excited because I got the last one in that colour in the whole of London (it was when the bag was really, really popular). I still wear it a lot, as its the perfect hands-free bag. I wore it out just this morning on a walk , considering how much I use it, the condition is perfect (I have the beige colour). I wouldn't worry too much about the bag losing its shape, as its such a small bag, when you are using it, you never notice shape loss due to the items inside filling out the bag. I'd definitely consider it one of my best bags in terms of usability. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Chanellover2015

I also have it in the nude color. It’s a carefree bag. Mine still looks really good. It has held up well. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Kate1989

I just got my first (the mini camera marmont) yesterday and am so smitten I've ordered another in the small size. I normally buy LV and considering the low price point (for a designer bag) I really was pleasantly surprised with the quality look and feel of the leather, and the lovely soft interior. I only have first impressions to go on but so far I think totally worth the price (and still seems pretty trendy imo).


----------



## ivette29

Thank you everyone! I received it today and it’s a beauty


----------



## Allthesmallthings

I love mine. It feels really luxurious, holds a ton and can take a beating. Remember that the people who are saying marmont is "over" are instagram influencers and youtubers who profit off moving from one thing to the next. I think this one is a classic. Enjoy!


----------



## elenachoe

Hi all!
Love the new page dsn! So freshing!

anyway! How many of you have & still love marmontbags? I know its not “it” bag anymorebut i still love it and ive
Been wanting to get one and finally...

i got this velvet camera bag today in a new new condition and.. just sooooooo beautiful. I love this velvet Red’s color more
Than the red in leather marmont.

 I know it can be hard to take care of the bag cuz its made of velvet,
Those who have this one,
1.how do you take caee of the velvet?

also, i wanna get a marmant Flap small or medium in Black .
2. Leather marmont-Which size do you prefer?

thanks!


----------



## 2gr8

Congrats on your Marmont bag! The red velvet Marmont bag is such a deep beautiful red shade. It is absolutely stunning. The most important thing is that you enjoy using this bag.


----------



## elenachoe

2gr8 said:


> Congrats on your Marmont bag! The red velvet Marmont bag is such a deep beautiful red shade. It is absolutely stunning. The most important thing is that you enjoy using this bag.



Thank you!!!
Color is so rich!!
I would love to get the marmont flap for my bday in sep!


----------



## Kikiash

Congrats! I know people are *over it* but I will never let it be just a fad haha Always buy what you love  

I have a the mini marmont chain and the marmont mini logo WOC. Love them both. I still would love the medium flap, if the price was right. There is something I kind of love about it getting flat and smushy.


----------



## lucydee

I love the Marmont bags and own many.  I bought them because I love the classy style and can be carried when I am dressed up in the evening  or casual  daytime.  I don't buy a bag because  it's a " IT" bag of the moment , I buy what makes me happy and if the bag works for me.


----------



## MooMooVT

I still very much love the Marmont! I most likely will be my next Gucci. It's a classic bag and iwll be for some time to come.


----------



## mrs.JC

Gorgeous bag!  I have been debating on getting a nude Marmont small camera bag for over a year now.  It really is the perfect size.


----------



## Brandon4268

I’ve had the mini velvet in red for over a year now & I haven’t really done any maintenance on it, although I don’t wear it often. I have a medium white leather marmont since 2016 when the collection came out & it’s a great size. I have not been careful with it at all & worn it many times & the only real wear on it is color transfer on the back which was my own fault.


----------



## Lucia.elena

I love Marmont! I just bought the nude colored shoulder bag, it's delivering today and I am so excited. I have loved the Marmont line since it came out, even if it's not "in" anymore, I will still continue to own and use because I love the look.


----------



## MadamePosh

I have a green marmont flab bag in small size bought in 2017 when it first came out.  fell in live with the collection back then, and although i have not been carrying it much for the past two years, i do still like the bag. I am even contemplating exchanging a ysl sunset bag, recently bought, for a white top handle mini marmont bag. the new marmont collection in pastel colors is sooo eye candy... very hard to resist.


----------



## Kristen J.

I do! Particularly the camera bags!


----------



## elenachoe

Kikiash said:


> Congrats! I know people are *over it* but I will never let it be just a fad haha Always buy what you love
> 
> I have a the mini marmont chain and the marmont mini logo WOC. Love them both. I still would love the medium flap, if the price was right. There is something I kind of love about it getting flat and smushy.



hi !! COOL i still want to have the super mini in white. and medium flap in black. i do agree the prc is pretty high!!  
but it is beautiful


----------



## elenachoe

lucydee said:


> I love the Marmont bags and own many.  I bought them because I love the classy style and can be carried when I am dressed up in the evening  or casual  daytime.  I don't buy a bag because  it's a " IT" bag of the moment , I buy what makes me happy and if the bag works for me.



true, you can dress up or down. i agree, marmont lines are beautiful and classic line of gucci already.


----------



## elenachoe

Brandon4268 said:


> I’ve had the mini velvet in red for over a year now & I haven’t really done any maintenance on it, although I don’t wear it often. I have a medium white leather marmont since 2016 when the collection came out & it’s a great size. I have not been careful with it at all & worn it many times & the only real wear on it is color transfer on the back which was my own fault.



Hi!!! flap dsn area so beautiful!! my next purchase will definitely flap ones!! ' love your white flap!! so beautiful
actually i wanted a WHITE flap for  along time but im 0 careful person so..now
i m thinkin maybe 1 super mini in white and black in small o medium

although when i tried it on  i absolutely fell in love with white one.


----------



## elenachoe

Lucia.elena said:


> I love Marmont! I just bought the nude colored shoulder bag, it's delivering today and I am so excited. I have loved the Marmont line since it came out, even if it's not "in" anymore, I will still continue to own and use because I love the look.



yeaaaas!! love that nude color too. so elegant. so beautiful°


----------



## elenachoe

MadamePosh said:


> I have a green marmont flab bag in small size bought in 2017 when it first came out.  fell in live with the collection back then, and although i have not been carrying it much for the past two years, i do still like the bag. I am even contemplating exchanging a ysl sunset bag, recently bought, for a white top handle mini marmont bag. the new marmont collection in pastel colors is sooo eye candy... very hard to resist.



Yea, new pastel colores are so cute, even though for me personally i would not buy! but anyway
the YSL sunset bag is pretty too , i dont have sunset but IF YOU Do get that, i recommend you to get the grained leather one!
if its smooth leather it gets scratched so easily!

i have ysl lou mini which is perfect cuz its grained leather! xoxo


----------



## elenachoe

MooMooVT said:


> I still very much love the Marmont! I most likely will be my next Gucci. It's a classic bag and iwll be for some time to come.


i agree!! classic line!! i love the marmont


----------



## elenachoe

mrs.JC said:


> Gorgeous bag!  I have been debating on getting a nude Marmont small camera bag for over a year now.  It really is the perfect size.



yes nude camera bags are so pretty too!


----------



## elenachoe

Delivery came in today..!


----------



## MadamePosh

elenachoe said:


> Delivery came in today..!


Gorgeous
This shade of red is so pretty in velvet, congratulations!!


----------



## elenachoe

MadamePosh said:


> Gorgeous
> This shade of red is so pretty in velvet, congratulations!!




Thanks  alot!! i just wish i can wear it outside soon!hehe


----------



## Nene20122012

Congratulations on your bag. It’s really good quality for the money. It holds a lot, the leather doesn’t scratch easily and is of superb quality. I’m not sure any of the big fashion houses offers a bag of similar quality at the Marmont price. People who sell their bag won’t easily find a replacement for it. Still love mine after over a year and a half


----------



## luxurylovercanada

Love my marmont black size small camera bag - its great for everyday wear and you don't need to fuss over it, quite durable


----------



## Megs

I love the bag - I have it in black as well, and it's such a great bag! Enjoy her


----------



## vastare

I have the exact same bag and I bought it a few months ago. So light weight and easy. I have a bag organizer to keep its shape and to protect the inside lining from lipstick stains or pen marks especially since the lining is so light. Also it holds the shape. I get bag the high quality felt organizer for all my bags. Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## snoopysleepy

I love my marmont bags. Really don't care if some say they're not trendy anymore.  I find myself always reaching for them, especially on fuss-free errands. Traveled a lot with mine- and to this date hardly show any wear. 

Congrats! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Elaria

Does anyone find the mini strap too long? I wear Chanel mini's and love the strap length at 23", but have seen pics of the mini camera bag with the strap being super long. I think it is only half an inch longer than the Chanel mini at 23.5" though. I'm just wondering what it will look like on a 5'7" person.


----------



## 1miss

anonnet said:


> I don't think it's out of style, but in my opinion too many people have it... If you don't care about that, then I don't see a reason why you wouldn't keep it. I saw them a lot on sale recently, hope you didn't purchase it for the full price.



Hello  do you remember where you saw them on sale? I keep searching but never find these included in any sales!


----------



## anonnet

1miss said:


> Hello  do you remember where you saw them on sale? I keep searching but never find these included in any sales!



Hi there! I see them all the time, just be patient if you want specific color. I saw them multiple times in shops such as TJMaxx and on online shops such as Italist, *******, Gilt.
Right now, there are few Marmont Mini Shoulder bag (not the camera) on Selfridges (baby pink and blue).

Edit: Just saw few Gucci Marmonts on Jomashop as well!


----------



## 1miss

anonnet said:


> Hi there! I see them all the time, just be patient if you want specific color. I saw them multiple times in shops such as TJMaxx and on online shops such as Italist, *******, Gilt.
> Right now, there are few Marmont Mini Shoulder bag (not the camera) on Selfridges (baby pink and blue).
> 
> Edit: Just saw few Gucci Marmonts on Jomashop as well!




Thank you so much for replying 

I’m in the UK we have TKMaxx here, sure it’s the same thing but I’ve never found any Gucci in the store, sometimes online but only the bags you find in outlets, never the Marmont line 

I just checked jomashop they have good discounts, I’m after the small black camera bag, but I think even if they had it by the time I’d pay shipping and customs duty & tax it might end up costing same as here! Was going to purchase it at Heathrow airport as I know there I get discount, but my flights got cancelled 

A couple of the other sites I’ve not heard of before, so I’ll keep an eye out now thanks again


----------



## Grande Latte

Strange. This is one of those Gucci bags that I loved in the beginning, but the more I see it around me, the less I like it. Thankfully I don't own one.

Gucci Soho Disco on the other hand is a winner. I see it all the time, I love it. Haven't bought it yet.


----------



## Chanellover2015

This is so funny but I only recall seeing this bag  only a handful of times and I’m in Vancouver. I say wear whatever makes your heart sing


----------



## MadamePosh

I just added the mini marmont handle bag in white to my green flap marmont and i am eyeing the velvet flap marmont in blue. I can’t care less if the marmont is not in style anymore. When i love a bag, i will get it


----------



## elenachoe

MadamePosh said:


> I just added the mini marmont handle bag in white to my green flap marmont and i am eyeing the velvet flap marmont in blue. I can’t care less if the marmont is not in style anymore. When i love a bag, i will get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782787


Yes!!
Your white top handle marmont bag is so gorgeous!! Love it!!


----------



## missbagwathi

I have this and love it to bits, ended up getting it as a gift for my sister who lives overseas. I agree that its a popular bag and I do spot it more than any other but I still enjoy mine.

Think about it like a popular car model, it doesn’t matter if there are many on the road coz you are having fun in yours.

It’s my most used item and well worth the money.


----------



## PurseLover1091

I was torn with the same question, 2 years ago I was in Italy for a wedding and was planning to buy my first designer bag, which I thought would be the Gucci Camera bag that seemed to be everywhere. When I tried it on at the store I was not feeling it and saw the classic Gucci canvas print on the Dionysus wallet on the chain and immediately fell in love. I chose that and have not regretted it. As far as camera bags go, check out the YSL one, similar looking to the Gucci but bigger and I think overall nicer. I bought mine last year and I love!


----------



## elenachoe

lucydee said:


> I love the Marmont bags and own many.  I bought them because I love the classy style and can be carried when I am dressed up in the evening  or casual  daytime.  I don't buy a bag because  it's a " IT" bag of the moment , I buy what makes me happy and if the bag works for me.


May i ask you which marmonts you have?


----------



## jaskg144

I absolutely love my blue velvet Marmont flap, I always get compliments on it. I also love my marmont mini camera bag, perfect for holidays and evenings out.  They're both so versatile.


----------



## louislove29

I love the new marmont collection in pastel colors; the blue particularly.  Can anyone tell me how likely it is it will get color transfer??  I am generally careful with my bags but don't want to have to be super worried or baby it if color transfer happens easily.


----------



## jaskg144

louislove29 said:


> I love the new marmont collection in pastel colors; the blue particularly.  Can anyone tell me how likely it is it will get color transfer??  I am generally careful with my bags but don't want to have to be super worried or baby it if color transfer happens easily.



I'd guess it would, so be careful with jeans, darker coats etc. The leather used in the marmont line is quite soft and doesn't have much of a grain to it, so imo colour transfer can happen quite easily with a lighter colour. I have a tiny bit of colour transfer on my beige marmont, but not too noticeable.


----------



## louislove29

jasmynh1 said:


> I'd guess it would, so be careful with jeans, darker coats etc. The leather used in the marmont line is quite soft and doesn't have much of a grain to it, so imo colour transfer can happen quite easily with a lighter colour. I have a tiny bit of colour transfer on my beige marmont, but not too noticeable.


Sorry to keep asking questions but would you say ALL jeans could be risky, like even old pairs I have washed a million times?? Or more so new ones?


----------



## jaskg144

louislove29 said:


> Sorry to keep asking questions but would you say ALL jeans could be risky, like even old pairs I have washed a million times?? Or more so new ones?



No they should be fine  but new jeans are a huuuge risk, as always haha.


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

I love the look of this Mini Marmont camera bag! I am not so keen on the other Mormont bags but I love this shape and new pastel colour, it’s so cute! Do you think that it will date easily or should I just go for it? It is not the most neutral of colours but I wear a lot of white so I think it could work. Thanks!


----------



## snibor

I’m not a marmont fan but this is really pretty.  Is the marmont line trendy?  Yes.  But do you care?  If you love it I say go for it.


----------



## Chanellover2015

I think it’s cute and in the mini size even cuter. I say go for it! I really like the soft green pastel color.


----------



## whitew0lf

If you love it and can see yourself utilizing it I think you should just go for it!


----------



## Jaxholt15

I like it....


----------



## elenachoe

I love love marmont line but i didnt and wont buy pastel colors! Its just my personal preference though


----------



## Firstfullsteps

yes!


----------



## papertiger

I think you have to ask yourself why you don't/didn't like the Marmont. Since you like this one, perhaps the matte brass hw?

This is clearly new to this year with the pastel shw and looks very different to previous seasons, not sure why it should date.


----------



## elenachoe

Its a bag that is very easy to use. Just grab and go. Fits alot. Yes its seen alot but honestly i dont care lol it s very very lightweight and leather is sooooo soft


----------



## elenachoe

snoopysleepy said:


> I love my marmont bags. Really don't care if some say they're not trendy anymore.  I find myself always reaching for them, especially on fuss-free errands. Traveled a lot with mine- and to this date hardly show any wear.
> 
> Congrats! Wear it in good health!



which marmont bags do you have!?
I wanna get medium flap but not sure if it will lose its shape faster than small?
Love all marmont lines and currently i have camera bag


----------



## theprettymiss

Im thinking about getting a Gucci marmont mini eventually...I really want a good black crossbody bag.

The only thing that concerns me is the strap isnt adjustable. Would it be too long for someone thats 5’0 ??


----------



## elenachoe

theprettymiss said:


> Im thinking about getting a Gucci marmont mini eventually...I really want a good black crossbody bag.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is the strap isnt adjustable. Would it be too long for someone thats 5’0 ??



Maybe!! I am 5.2 and for me it is not too long when i wear crossbody !


----------



## missbagwathi

theprettymiss said:


> Im thinking about getting a Gucci marmont mini eventually...I really want a good black crossbody bag.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is the strap isnt adjustable. Would it be too long for someone thats 5’0 ??


I’m 5’ and have no problems crossbody or shoulder. This is my most used bag.


----------



## theprettymiss

missbagwathi said:


> I’m 5’ and have no problems crossbody or shoulder. This is my most used bag.


Thanks, Thats definitely good to know.

 I really dont get why they couldnt just make it adjustable though like the small, smh.


----------



## doni

Princesspinkwardrobe said:


> I love the look of this Mini Marmont camera bag! I am not so keen on the other Mormont bags but I love this shape and new pastel colour, it’s so cute! Do you think that it will date easily or should I just go for it? It is not the most neutral of colours but I wear a lot of white so I think it could work. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4806994


This would go perfect with whites and creams, also with denim. It is a fresh look for the Marmont and a sign Gucci is still invested on it.


----------



## missbagwathi

theprettymiss said:


> Thanks, Thats definitely good to know.
> 
> I really dont get why they couldnt just make it adjustable though like the small, smh.


Oh wait, I think I got confused with the bag you were talking about. Mine has notches to adjust so probably different bag.


----------



## AMRV89

I just purchased not too long ago a Marmont small camera bag from Rebag in the Taupe velvet and I think it’s going to be perfect for fall. It just feels very luxurious!


----------



## elenachoe

AMRV89 said:


> I just purchased not too long ago a Marmont small camera bag from Rebag in the Taupe velvet and I think it’s going to be perfect for fall. It just feels very luxurious!


 
yess i have one it velvet red and it is so beautiful!


----------



## louislove29

Princesspinkwardrobe said:


> I love the look of this Mini Marmont camera bag! I am not so keen on the other Mormont bags but I love this shape and new pastel colour, it’s so cute! Do you think that it will date easily or should I just go for it? It is not the most neutral of colours but I wear a lot of white so I think it could work. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4806994


I know this is an almost 3 weeks old post but was wondering if you're still considering getting this one?  I got the blue and love it so much.


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

louislove29 said:


> I know this is an almost 3 weeks old post but was wondering if you're still considering getting this one?  I got the blue and love it so much.


 Enjoy your blue bag! I certainly am still considering purchasing the mint green mini camera bag on Tuesday  I can’t stop thinking about it so it must be “mint” to be, right?


----------



## beautycase

Hello everyone!
And everyone who owns a Gucci Marmont bag. 
do you all think the Trend is over?
I still own a Marmont camera bag in the trompe loeil Edition, and im not sure if I should sell it!


----------



## jelly-baby

Gucci still sells the Marmont range so, IMO, the trend is still there. If you like it, keep it. If not, sell. It’s a simple equation and your opinion should be the most important one when it comes your items  



beautycase said:


> Hello everyone!
> And everyone who owns a Gucci Marmont bag.
> do you all think the Trend is over?
> I still own a Marmont camera bag in the trompe loeil Edition, and im not sure if I should sell it!


----------



## beautycase

jelly-baby said:


> Gucci still sells the Marmont range so, IMO, the trend is still there. If you like it, keep it. If not, sell. It’s a simple equation and your opinion should be the most important one when it comes your items


Thank you! So true!


----------



## coniglietta

I still want the Marmont camera bag! I think it's a stylish and classic design. I imagine it is also functional as a crossbody for everyday or formal occasions.


----------



## zenzika

No I don’t think that the trend is over. I still see the Marmont items around all the time and Gucci still releases new variations and they never go on sale. 

If you don’t like yours anymore, sell it, if you do, keep it. I wouldn’t depend on a trend, just on your personal preferations.


----------



## coolmelondew

no I don't think the trend is over..I still see at least one Marmont whenever I go out


----------



## snibor

If you’re not sure if you should sell, my advice would be don’t.   I’ve sold too many bags I regret.  When you’re ready to sell (if ever), you’ll know.


----------



## spendalot

I am so very late on the Marmont train. I absolutely love it and it surprises me to see that perhaps it might be going out of style! I hope to own one someday. Does Gucci have seasonal sale on this bag?


----------



## gwendo25

I just got mine and I think it is timeless, even if it’s been around for a while and not exactly practical with fabric!


----------



## Classy_Sam

I got my mini black camera bag back in 2017. I also have a small marmont in the light pink color which I always grab in the summer. The black mini camera marmont bag on the other hand, I haven’t used it in the past 2 years. It doesn’t fit my essentials so it just sits in my closet. Still torn if I should sell it. I still like the look of it, but it doesn’t fit my needs


----------



## Pursebella

I love the Marmont camera bag but I was not sure if the trend was over....then the light blue color came out and I am so happy I took the plunge!


----------



## BnB

gwendo25 said:


> I just got mine and I think it is timeless, even if it’s been around for a while and not exactly practical with fabric!
> 
> View attachment 4923111



Oh I love that. That is definitely a timeless version of the Marmont! I thought it was vintage at first.


----------



## dove221

I bought mine when it first came out in black. Loved it but since it was the smaller camera bag- I had a hard time getting my phone into it. I have used it a lot and ended up purchasing another one which is a bit larger. Love this bag too. These bags in the past two years are popular and everywhere! It’s definitely still in style and you should keep it!


----------



## dove221

dove221 said:


> I bought mine when it first came out in black. Loved it but since it was the smaller camera bag- I had a hard time getting my phone into it. I have used it a lot and ended up purchasing another one which is a bit larger. Love this bag too. These bags in the past two years are popular and everywhere! It’s definitely still in style and you should keep it!


Same here- I purchased the black bag but could not get my phone into it. I then purchased the larger camera bag in the blush color. I love that size better because I can more into it. I hope they are still in style- I have not been using them lately but love them!


----------



## purpleboots

Has anyone seen this version of the camera bag before?  Is it a straight to outlet item?  I've been eyeing the camera bag for years and have never seen this on their site.


----------



## dove221

purpleboots said:


> Has anyone seen this version of the camera bag before?  Is it a straight to outlet item?  I've been eyeing the camera bag for years and have never seen this on their site.


That is super cute but I have never seen that version before!


----------



## daisychainz

purpleboots said:


> Has anyone seen this version of the camera bag before?  Is it a straight to outlet item?  I've been eyeing the camera bag for years and have never seen this on their site.


I've seen it on Fashionphile before.


----------



## itsgucci

I’ve had the mini marmont camera bag for a couple years. I still love it for running errands. So easy to throw it on and go. I don’t baby it, it still has that good leather smell and the leather barely has any scratches on it.


----------



## Chanellover2015

itsgucci said:


> I’ve had the mini marmont camera bag for a couple years. I still love it for running errands. So easy to throw it on and go. I don’t baby it, it still has that good leather smell and the leather barely has any scratches on it.



You are so right about that new smell leather. I have also a lady Dior and that new leather smell is gone. I’ve had the Gucci one for much longer! It’s an easy bag to wear.


----------



## JZ's Princess

I just purchased a Gucci Marmont flap bag in the porcelain rose colour. I know I'm late getting on this train, but I honestly think its such a gorgeous bag and the colour is so unique and matches with so many things of mine since I'm more into pinks and purples. So I'm torn if I should uld keep it because I probably won't get much money back if I sell it in the future. What do you suggest?


----------



## Roxie2019

Since we are talking about the Marmont Camera has anyone noticed on there little tiny gash marks in front and bag very subtle but was curious even on gucci website if you look close its there. Anyone else notice?


----------



## MSV0

JZ's Princess said:


> I just purchased a Gucci Marmont flap bag in the porcelain rose colour. I know I'm late getting on this train, but I honestly think its such a gorgeous bag and the colour is so unique and matches with so many things of mine since I'm more into pinks and purples. So I'm torn if I should uld keep it because I probably won't get much money back if I sell it in the future. What do you suggest?


I still like this bag why do you think it is out of style? What is in style to you right now? Usually bags have a 10 year cycle.


----------



## AMRV89

Are you talking about the stitching? 





Roxie2019 said:


> Since we are talking about the Marmont Camera has anyone noticed on there little tiny gash marks in front and bag very subtle but was curious even on gucci website if you look close its there. Anyone else notice?


----------



## JZ's Princess

MSV0 said:


> I still like this bag why do you think it is out of style? What is in style to you right now? Usually bags have a 10 year cycle.


I personally love the bag but I've heard and read how this bag might be out of style soon. Otherwise I even think about saving it for my daughter or daughter in laws. I think it's that classy and gorgeous, so I've decided to keep it


----------



## HavPlenty

I don't think so. They're cute, practical and reasonably priced. I see people wearing them and they really stand out. I just got the canvas one and I intend to make good use of it.


----------



## kawaii_2007

I bought mine Gucci Marmont mini matelesse last year for $1380, and now it is $1580. Most retailers still selling it, the dusty pink and black colours won't be out of style soon.


----------



## slytheringirl

It might be very mainstream right now, but I really don't care. I just got my black Marmont camera bag yesterday, and I love it. I love the crossbody trend as I love having a comfortable and hands free day. Even if it goes out of style I'll still be wearing the bag as it's comfortable to wear and I love the style.


----------



## HavPlenty

slytheringirl said:


> It might be very mainstream right now, but I really don't care. I just got my black Marmont camera bag yesterday, and I love it. I love the crossbody trend as I love having a comfortable and hands free day. Even if it goes out of style I'll still be wearing the bag as it's comfortable to wear and I love the style.


 I just think on top of anything else, the camera bag is just hard to go out of style. It's such a practical style.


----------



## slytheringirl

HavPlenty said:


> I just think on top of anything else, the camera bag is just hard to go out of style. It's such a practical style.



Very true. I have definitely jumped on the crossbody trend bandwagon. I used to wear shoulder bags, but they're really uncomfortable for me. Not only do they wreak havoc on my shoulder (okay, maybe that was just me always buying bigger bags and then filling it up with stuff I really didn't need to have in there), but they were always slipping off my shoulder which was annoying. I also do like the backpack trend a little bit, but feel more secure having my bag right beside me. I think I've become a crossbody only girl.


----------



## amandacasey

I love camera bag styles- perfect every day cross body bag


----------



## JZ's Princess

amandacasey said:


> I love camera bag styles- perfect every day cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073483
> View attachment 5073484


what a cute bag!!! Love the colour and style!


----------



## Chanellover2015

amandacasey said:


> I love camera bag styles- perfect every day cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073483
> View attachment 5073484


Gorgeous colour!!!!


----------



## 880

amandacasey said:


> I love camera bag styles- perfect every day cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073483
> View attachment 5073484


Love this! It’s really cute!


----------



## slytheringirl

amandacasey said:


> I love camera bag styles- perfect every day cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073483
> View attachment 5073484



I love that color! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## nycmeeb

did gucci just increase its prices? i bought a small marmont camera bag a few weeks ago and just looking at the gucci site, the bags are $200 more now..


----------



## jane

amandacasey said:


> I love camera bag styles- perfect every day cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073483
> View attachment 5073484



I just ordered this one!! The color is amazing.


----------



## lovieluvslux

So glad I purchased mine 3 years ago.  I love it!


----------



## misskittee

jane said:


> I just ordered this one!! The color is amazing.


You're going to love it! I have the same color and it is just stunning.


----------



## Maisedaizy

A friend has this bag and I would love it but feel it would be ' rude ' to get one?
I've checked out the LV lou camera bag but has no chain which I love in a bag. There is the LV camera bag but so much more expensive.  So as you can see I have a dilemma.  My friend's is the Gucci in black and literally the only bag she ever uses. Looks great and just feel it will never date. The quality is great too.


----------



## lilapot

Maisedaizy said:


> A friend has this bag and I would love it but feel it would be ' rude ' to get one?
> I've checked out the LV lou camera bag but has no chain which I love in a bag. There is the LV camera bag but so much more expensive.  So as you can see I have a dilemma.  My friend's is the Gucci in black and literally the only bag she ever uses. Looks great and just feel it will never date. The quality is great too.


Personally, I wouldn’t buy the exact same bag but maybe a different style or color. I don’t like having the same bag or same anything as my friends  The YSL Loulou is really classy and pretty and one to consider.


----------



## Maisedaizy

lilapot said:


> Personally, I wouldn’t buy the exact same bag but maybe a different style or color. I don’t like having the same bag or same anything as my friends  The YSL Loulou is really classy and pretty and one to consider.


Yes you are right, I won't get the same bag. Think I'm going to go with the YSL, just not decided on the colour. Re the Gucci I actually went into a local store a few years back and pointed out the Gucci Marmont to my friend and very soon after she purchased one...oh well I guess she beat me too it


----------



## lilapot

Maisedaizy said:


> Yes you are right, I won't get the same bag. Think I'm going to go with the YSL, just not decided on the colour. Re the Gucci I actually went into a local store a few years back and pointed out the Gucci Marmont to my friend and very soon after she purchased one...oh well I guess she beat me too it


Oh, that sucks! My sister did the same, not a bag but a baby name.Totally innocent but can’t help but feel sad about it. Oh well  I really love the Lou. I read that it can be a bit high maintenance though and that stopped me from getting one. I ended up with another Bal in the end  Hope you’ll find the right one for you. It really doesn’t matter if another person owns the same thing. It was just me being me


----------



## Maisedaizy

lilapot said:


> Oh, that sucks! My sister did the same, not a bag but a baby name.Totally innocent but can’t help but feel sad about it. Oh well  I really love the Lou. I read that it can be a bit high maintenance though and that stopped me from getting one. I ended up with another Bal in the end  Hope you’ll find the right one for you. It really doesn’t matter if another person owns the same thing. It was just me being me


och my daughters sister in law sid that. Both pregnant at the same time. Sis in laws baby born first and she named the baby with the name she told he she had chosen
Re the bag yes have read that too and I'm not too caring with bags eek. For all that I want that Gucci bag I won't be getting one.


lilapot said:


> Oh, that sucks! My sister did the same, not a bag but a baby name.Totally innocent but can’t help but feel sad about it. Oh well  I really love the Lou. I read that it can be a bit high maintenance though and that stopped me from getting one. I ended up with another Bal in the end  Hope you’ll find the right one for you. It really doesn’t matter if another person owns the same thing. It was just me being me


My daughters sis in law did that...very unfair. Using the baby name she'd chosen. 
Can I ask what you Bal bag Is? I won't be getting that Gucci bag even though I want one


----------

